# SA-37 vitamins



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

well i heard something weird today.
I went to the local petshop to buy some SA37. The shop owner said "haven't you heard?? SA-37 has been recalled a few months back!!! In China, where its made, they were found smuggling coccaine in the SA-37 mix tubs!!!!

Then he jokingly said, has your dog been acting strange?? such as eatting more than usual and sleeping more??
I said can't tell, i have a basset lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

oh wierd that, will keep an eye on my lot


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

That is worrying if it is true??????????????? surely if it was under threat then the shops would be pulling it off the shelves, but my shops are still selling it.


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> That is worrying if it is true??????????????? surely if it was under threat then the shops would be pulling it off the shelves, but my shops are still selling it.


All our area in Wiltshire has stopped selling it!!!


----------



## Lucysmom (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi guys,
I bought some SA37 today it was behind the counter thought rather than out on the shops shelves
Hubby only mentioned this thread when we got home


hugs

Rachel and the gang!


----------

